# Xbox 360 Games



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

would like some advice with games...in particular, shoot 'em up games for the xbox 360  me and my boy have completed forza and PGR4 over the last coupe of weeks, and Taylor has expressed an interest in getting a shoot 'em up game. Now, the few that ive looked at look way to voilent for a 7 year old....but surely there must be some games out there that aint so gory or grafic?....

any idea's???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> would like some advice with games...in particular, shoot 'em up games for the xbox 360  me and my boy have completed forza and PGR4 over the last coupe of weeks, and Taylor has expressed an interest in getting a shoot 'em up game. Now, the few that ive looked at look way to voilent for a 7 year old....but surely there must be some games out there that aint so gory or graphic....
> 
> any idea's???


oppss...tried to rectify my spelling mistake


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Gears of War is an brilliant game - I believe you can turn the gore off - that said it is quite full on.

Half Life might be a better option - that's a bit cartoony in graphics.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Destroy All Humans is a quality game and should occupy the pair of you. Cartoony, but with incredible graphics. Easy for a kid to pick-up-n-play but with enough grown up content to keep us chaps happy.

Not sure on the rating, I think possibly a 15 but its fairly tame stuff. Vaporising human-kind can be fun, see...

This has been out a while, should be able to pick it up in Game for a tenner or so.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dude add me as a friend my xbox gamer tag is the same as on here.

shoot em ups- call of duty 4 is the benchmark i reckon mw2 is good but if you were a fan of cod4 then mw2 looks pooh.

gears of war 1 and 2 are worth getting and are cheap to buy.halo is good i dont play it myself but my boy plays it alot.

ive just got battlefield bad company 2 and it is superb not as technical as the call of duty games but more arcadey and much more fun.

i love driving games too ive just completed forza 3 and i am a master on pgr4 and will give you a race anytime.if you want a good racer check out grid and dirt 2 they are classics.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> Destroy All Humans is a quality game and should occupy the pair of you. Cartoony, but with incredible graphics. Easy for a kid to pick-up-n-play but with enough grown up content to keep us chaps happy.
> 
> Not sure on the rating, I think possibly a 15 but its fairly tame stuff. Vaporising human-kind can be fun, see...
> 
> This has been out a while, should be able to pick it up in Game for a tenner or so.


cheers! will check that out


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Destroy All Humans is a quality game and should occupy the pair of you. Cartoony, but with incredible graphics. Easy for a kid to pick-up-n-play but with enough grown up content to keep us chaps happy.
> ...


Oooh, just re-read original thread. Destroy all Humans is only half shooter, its quite a bit driving (flying?) round in a UFO too. Still a load of fun, but maybe get down to blockbuster and rent first though?

I love Turok as an all-out shoot-em-up. Again, not sure on the age rating, I traded my copy in yonks ago. Its not as violent as most of the current offerings, and your shooting mainly dinosaurs etc, but there is a bit of human hunting too which might be a bit severe for a 7 year old. You dont want to have to pick him up from school after a computer game inspired 'incident'! ;-)


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

As already suggested - Call of Duty 4 (Modern Warfare) , or Modern Warfare 2.

Both good games - but they absolutelly excell at the online 'multiplayer' games you can play.

For a good off-line game, (with a fair online experience as well), consider GTA (Grand Theft Auto) IV.

Plenty of shooting for all of us in those.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend Call of Duty or GTA IV for a 7 year old, there's a reason they're rated 18+


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Doh! - Should have read OP properly. Sorry just noticed it was for a 7 year old. Scrap both suggestions...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Impster said:


> Doh! - Should have read OP properly. Sorry just noticed it was for a 7 year old. Scrap both suggestions...


thing is.....he would have loed it! but theres no way im letting him loose on those! just seen some of the game play online....it looks awesome, but i think it might be one for me


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I'm 34 yrs old and the Modern Warfare and GTA games are right up my street - so is Forza 3 - a superb game.

What about Halo? or possibly the new(ish) ghostbusters game ? It all depends on his ability to pick up and play the games really.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Halo should be ok..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the best most addictive game ive played in years has been trials hd.if you havent experienced this game buy it its on xbox arcade and will consume youre life.if you like motorbikes this is a must.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally upgraded from original X-box to X-box 360 this week after 7 years (the lad can't get the grin off his face!). Anybody know if the X-box wireless network adaptor is compatible with an Apple Airport wireless network, specifically the Airport Express? Can't get a sensible answer from the Microsoft/X-box online help service on the subject so wondering if there are any Mac/Airport/360 users out there

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

DMP said:


> Finally upgraded from original X-box to X-box 360 this week after 7 years (the lad can't get the grin off his face!). Anybody know if the X-box wireless network adaptor is compatible with an Apple Airport wireless network, specifically the Airport Express? Can't get a sensible answer from the Microsoft/X-box online help service on the subject so wondering if there are any Mac/Airport/360 users out there
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It will work fine mate.

The Airports use standard protocols so no issues there. Also use Rivet if you want to send media to watch via you 360


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Also use Rivet if you want to send media to watch via you 360


Or try TVersity.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks gents, looks like I'll finally get to give that X-box Live thing a nudge!

Cheers

Dave


----------

